# Garage Door Wiring



## jmg1213 (Sep 28, 2016)

I just moved into a house that has a garage and this is the first home I've owned that has one.  There is a regular light switch that operates the door inside.  This seems very odd because I thought a temporary switch was normally used to send a signal to operate the door (open or close).  I have found out that the remote works intermittently after using the switch inside.  Sometimes the remote will work, but won't work again unless the switch inside is used.  Also, I used the remote to leave and the door opened, but when I tried to close it, the door would begin to close but immediately go back up.  I know nothing about the wiring, but is this light switch most likely the cause of the problems?


----------



## kok328 (Sep 29, 2016)

Pull the light switch and see if it is garage door signal wire or power wires to the garage door outlet plug.
Either finding would be cause for erratic behavior.
Also, disconnect the safety release from the rail on the opener and open and close the door manually to see if it is binding and check the balance.


----------



## Snoonyb (Sep 29, 2016)

The switch may be a safety device to prevent unwanted intrusion when you are away.

However, it should not cause the symptoms you are displaying, as if that were the case it would turn the power on/off.

If the switch is wired with bell wire;http://www.lowes.com/pd/100-ft-20-A..._clickID=0e17bdce-ad73-4286-b502-0339c8e38912 then you are correct, there would normally be a switch similar to a doorbell push button.

Unwire the switch and with the conductors separated, try the remote and then touch the conductors together.


----------



## kok328 (Sep 29, 2016)

Is this truly a light switch that says "ON/OFF" or could it be a SPDT momentary contact switch ?


----------

